# Witches theme party



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a witches theme this year, and the others years ive had games and I want to this year too. Im just a bit out of ideas. I did a spin on the chair/murder game last year, but it didnt quite catch on, and i think they will want to do shorter games instead. I did tempt your fate the year before, and that was a huge hit, but it was so time consuming to make all the notes, and I dont have the same time this year..I took on freelance job, which is gonna eat all my time . I litterally have to work, untill the day before the party, and its 12 hour work days (at least!) so Im already kinda pressured on preparations. 

Can you think of some games that will fit into or can be tweeked into fitting into, a witches theme? Its an all adult party, but I don't want the games to be drinking based, as not everyone drinks. Maybve something not traditional -as i basically am the only one doing this kinda party so tradition is MADE


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

For my annual witch party (in which all the guests come dressed as their favorite witch) I send them out on a photo scavenger hunt. It is a riot because they have to go out in public and get other people to take pictures with them. Each group has a list of things they MUST take a picture of and the first group back wins a prize! It's a lot of fun, just a little prep for me and everyone comes back with the best stories of the looks they get and what people say.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm its a great idea, but my paty is being held in the subs where nothing happens, at night, so they wont have much to take pics of lol.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im just gonna bring this to the top, as i still habent found that great game idea yet. im now thinking i want them in teams, and doing tasks, and for each task they complete or get right the team will get a token -the team with the most tokens at the end wins. Im just not sure how to do it..


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe hide dolls around the house, and whichever team finds the most "children," wins? Or, take details from well known stories, and create a scavenger hunt around it. That could still be done within the home, as the details would also blend with your other decorations.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry, I wish I could help but I don't have much experience with party games. You can do a "clue" type of "who done it"... like a murder mystery? I meant to give you a few other suggestions but mind went blank. Oh, you can play a card game called "Warewolves"? One of my coworkers gets 6+ people to play a few rounds of this game at our department Offsites. Cards are passed around... one is the "murderer", others are victim, judge, etc.

I'm sure something will come together for you soon.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I know Celipops is doing a game this year she calls "Which Witch"... She is displaying pics and objects that reference witches so guests can guess who it is.

Also, what about a scavenger hunt....at Dollar Tree in their nail section they have these little vials of glitter (I think u get 5 jars for a dollar)... They can easily be opened and replaced with witch potions

http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...ns/591c602c602p328098/index.pro?method=search just checked u get 8 jars


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have fun.

Games to play....

















Doughnut On A String Game
Tie string around doughnuts & tie just above mouth level, With hands behind their backs-NO hands- they must eat the doughnut from the string, without it falling off! The first to eat the whole doughnut, wins.










Witch Apothecary Jars for party table








View attachment 175815

Free Printable Labels & ideas here:
http://blog.hwtm.com/2011/10/spells-and-potions-halloween-creepy-jars-candy-labels-free-printables/



















Crystal Bowl Game...
Decorate a glass bowl to look like a Fortune Teller’s crystal ball. Write fortunes on pieces of paper. Create silly, doomed, good luck fortunes and a few for prizes. Fold them up & fill your bowl, then have guests pull out a fortune to try their luck.

















Bandage the Mummy
This is a fast and fun Halloween party game that anyone can play. Separate players into teams. Each team will compete to wrap one team member up the fastest using a roll of toilet paper. The one who wraps him/her the fastes wins.

Cauldron Bean Bag Toss
Set up mini plastic witch cauldrons into a square or triangle shape on the floor. Players can toss small bean bags or ping pong balls into the cauldron for points. To go with the theme, use ping pong balls plastic eyeballs, or plastic bats or spiders, instead of beanbags. You can find mini plastic witch cauldrons at most dollar stores.

Witch Hat Toss

















Pin the...on the Skeleton
It follows the Pin-The-Tail-On-The Donkey Game....blind fold the person, spin them around a few times and they have to try to get the "tail" on the donkey or whatever bodypart you choose for your Skeleton. The player who gets it the closest wins. I made hearts with red glitter & put sticky tape on the back, but you could create it to be any body part on the Skeleton you want. Make it super easy & pick up one of the card board kind.
























Mystery Bowls
Fill separate bowls with small plastic bags of pudding (Kidneys), cold pasta (intestines), and peeled grapes (eyeballs), etc... then cover each bowl with black felt or material and place bowls on a table. Each guest must take turns, by closing their eyes and sticking their hands into the bowls to feel the different "body parts" and guess each one.









Pumpkin Race
Determine a starting line and a finish line. Set 2 pumpkins on their sides at the start and have two teams of racers line up behind them. At "Go," each pair of challengers uses sturdy "witches" brooms to propel the pumpkins over the lines. The first team to finish wins.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 178098


Here are a few examples of the type fortunes I used for my party.. to give you an idea. 

Joke:
-What doesn’t a vampire order at a restaurant?
A stake sandwich.

- Trick or Treat? An old flame (lover) will try to come back into your life.

- A stranger in RED will change your life forever.

-Just like a ghost, your true love will be haunting your dreams tonight.

-“Dame Fortune guides you night and day, your stars are pointing true; Before this week ends...Great joy will come to you.”

-Do a skeleton dance & then kiss the hand of the person on your left, or someone will poison your apple cider.

-Something that has been a secret will soon come to light, then you will know which path is right!

-Beware! Zombies will knock on your door soon....

-An evil Witch has cast a spell on you. To break the spell, have the person to your right put lipstick on you, but their eyes must be closed.

-When black cats prowl and pumpkins gleam, Good Luck is yours on Halloween. 


And I resized & printed up this witch crystal ball image and wrote the fortunes on it.
You can download it here:
http://www.downloadclipart.net/browse/2086/witch-with-crystal-ball-clipart









A fun deck for Halloween Divination...The cards are so pretty & colorful in person. It comes with a small booklet to tell you what each card means. You can buy it here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/157281621X/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=hallowparties-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=157281621X



































Hope these ideas have helped. Good luck with your party. H1










http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture166962-spooky-cheese-ball-refrigerate-ball-1-hour-more-before-rolling-poppy-seeds-ingredients-4-cups-16-oz-500-g-shredded-extra-sharp-cheddar-cheese-8-oz-250-g-cream-cheese-room-temperature-1-tsp-roasted-garlic-powder-1-tsp-toasted-onion-powder-1-tbs-worcestershire-sauce-2-tsp-smoked-paprika-3-tbs-mayonnaise-1-2-tsp-freshly-ground-pepper-1-3-cup-1-1-2-oz-45-g-poppy-seeds-crackers-serving-directions-bowl-food-processor-combine-cheddar-cheese-cream-cheese-garlic-powder-onion-powder-worcestershire-paprika-mayonnaise-pepper-process-until-smooth-about-1-minute-stopping-machine-scrape-down-sides-bowl-needed-place-cheese-mixture-large-piece-plastic-wrap-gather-edges-plastic-wrap-pull-up-twisting-around-cheese-form-ball-place-cheese-ball-plate-refrigerate-until-firm-about-4-hours-when-cheese-ball-firm-remove-plastic-wrap-place-poppy-seeds-bowl-roll-cheese-ball-seeds-until-evenly-coated-transfer-cheese-ball-serving-plate-let-stand-room-temperature-20-minutes-before-serving-serve-crackers-serves-20.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture120741-mummy-veggie-dip-recipe-via-phyllis-hoffman-celebrate-ingredients-2-8-oz-packages-cream-cheese-3-4-oz-packages-goat-cheese-softened-3-4-cup-green-olives-pimientos-drained-chopped-1-4-25-oz-can-chopped-black-olives-1-3-5-oz-jar-capers-drained-rinsed-chopped-1-2-tablespoon-minced-garlic-1-teaspoon-ground-black-pepper-assorted-fresh-green-veggies-directions-medium-bowl-beat-1-package-cream-cheese-goat-cheese-medium-speed-electric-mixer-until-smooth-add-olives-capers-garlic-pepper-beating-until-combined-refrigerate-mixture-least-1-hour-place-mixture-serving-platter-form-into-mummy-design-beat-remaining-cream-cheese-medium-speed-electric-mixer-until-smooth-place-cream-cheese-pastry-bag-fitted-flat-leaf-tip-pipe-desired-mummy-design-onto-mummy-figure-refrigerate-until-ready-serve-serve-assorted-fresh-green-vegetables-note-variation-leave-out-olives-capers-garlic-replace-2-tablespoons-dried-mix-fine-herbs-1-2-tablespoon-favorite-seasoning-like-everglades-seasoning-squeeze-lemon.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture122231-witches-purse-1-sheet-frozen-puff-pastry-half-17-3-oz-package-1-8-oz-wheel-good-brie-1-4-cup-apricot-jam-1-4-cup-sliced-almonds-toasted-1-egg-beaten-1-tbsp-water-kumquats-clusters-grapes-garnish-defrost-sheet-puff-pastry-room-temperature-about-20-minutes-preheat-oven-375-f-unfold-pastry-center-brie-pastry-sheet-spread-jam-over-cheese-sprinkle-evenly-almonds-bring-corners-sheet-together-above-brie-twist-gently-form-bundle-tie-gathered-pastry-neck-kitchen-twine-chill-refrigerator-15-minutes-place-witchs-purse-parchment-lined-baking-sheet-brush-lightly-beaten-egg-bake-until-pastry-golden-all-over-25-30-minutes-place-platter-garnished-fresh-kumquats-grapes-if-desired-let-sit-10-15-minutes-before-serving-let-guests-cut-wedges.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

And...one more thing.
I don't know if you are interested in this but here is a free printable spell book cover. Just download & print...then cover an old book with it-done. Will look great with your witch decor.

http://www.chickabug.com/blog/2010/10/free-printable-spell-book-cover.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't get the link to open and would love this!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have done various versions of Which Witch. If you have a digital photo frame, snag photos of television, movie and cartoon witches and let them scroll. This is also awesome to just use as a prop.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have also played Are you a good witch or a bad witch. You can give everyone a number or have them draw from a cauldron for whether they are a good of bad witch. I usually a short clip of a song like Witchy Woman or Eartha Kitt's "I'm a Witch" which signals that it is time to select a new witch. They then are revealed as a Good or Bad witch and given a fate or task. It can be singing a song or dancing to a witch song or telling a detail about themselves. I have forgotten what all I used for them but remember using a lot of song clips. They had to sing and or dance. The list of songs is endless, Thriller, Monster Mash,, etc. Once I let the good witches have a pass and the bad witches had to perform. Could even use alcohol, but I don't for this.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hollows Eva, my husband has a good Facebook friend that he met playing online poker that lives in Naestved, Denmark. She follows us and our Halloween events on FB.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Love this idea!*



Pumpkin5 said:


> For my annual witch party (in which all the guests come dressed as their favorite witch) I send them out on a photo scavenger hunt. It is a riot because they have to go out in public and get other people to take pictures with them. Each group has a list of things they MUST take a picture of and the first group back wins a prize! It's a lot of fun, just a little prep for me and everyone comes back with the best stories of the looks they get and what people say.




I absolutely love this idea ... i do a WITCHES LUNCHEON every year and this would be so much fun ... I might put a bit of an amazing race spin to it so the prize will be where the venue will be at. This years is already planned ... mystery lunch in an enchanted /spooky forest, but I think this is a winner for next years theme! Thanks!!!!


----------

